# Ash the Reincarnated (x10) Ghost Shrimp



## PaintingPintos (Dec 27, 2011)

Ok, this shrimp is insane. I've had him for around 4 months. I started out with Ash, Brock, and Misty. I gave Brock to my friend and my betta ate Misty. Now it's up to this tough little shrimp.
So about every 3 days I worry that he's been eaten. Omelette's belly will be swollen, and there will be no sign of a shrimp, even when I do a thorough tank cleaning.
Or maybe I won't see the shrimp for 2 weeks even though I've been doing daily water changes and I've been doing my routine inspection-to-see-if-something-is-wrong-that-I-can't-see-without-high-light peeks with a flashlight...
Well A few weeks ago someone said that Ghost Shrimp can literally cook if the tank water gets above 80....Well, I got really sad because of that because for the past 3 days it had been 86 degrees in my room, and even though Omelette loved it, I didn't.....this temperature lasted for about a week and the entire time I didn't see the shrimp.
Well today, lo and behold, little Ash was happily toodling around holding a pellet in his bitty little claws. This shrimp is some kind of hero....Literally every week there's a new way for him to be brutally murdered, and he hasn't been fazed yet. PLUS Omelette is a bloodthirsty predator and nothing can stop him from attacking any small moving aquatic animal.
Ash is some kind of super-armored warrior shrimp.....He's missing half an antennae and I'm certain he's missing a claw (thanks to Om)....He deserves some kind of gold medal and unlimited pellets and hiding places. I'm seriously considering setting up a nice little 1 gallon tank with plenty of anacharis, sand, hidey-holes and pellets......I just have become so attached to him that I might cry if he IS eaten....I mean, he's bore through so much already. :lol:


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

i think that is a good idea


----------



## littlegreen (Mar 11, 2012)

WOW! Super shrimp!!! : ) He definitely deserves a nice retirement plan!


----------



## dbooknook (May 12, 2012)

I love the names! Pokemon fan: right here!


----------

